# pet shops!!!



## Blake182 (Jan 18, 2012)

well i was looking throught a pet shop and looking at enclosers and fish tank. the cheapest enclosers there was 18,18,18in = $380 with nothing in it. the cheapest 3ft fish tank was $140 but $250 for tank and stand. so i went to bunnings and asking for help and i told the guy i need to build a encloser for a snake i gave him the size i need of 5mm ply and he come back to me saying $18.50 and i went to the glass shop to get 3mm glass and that was $15.00.

the size is 3ft,18in,18in = $33.50
so pet shop are a rip off 
and a win for me 
and the tank is for a taresia childreni or a  antaresia stimsoni have not made my mind yet


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 18, 2012)

5mm ply wont be very rigid. Nor will it be very heat efficient. I personally wouldn't use glass less than 4mm thick and then only for small panels.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jan 18, 2012)

I used 5mm glass in mine .......


----------



## Blake182 (Jan 18, 2012)

ok what a good wood to use for the bottom of the encolsure


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jan 18, 2012)

i like melamine as its sealed .... you can seal any joins with silicon and there is an edging strip you can get as well so it looks fully finished


----------



## Blake182 (Jan 18, 2012)

well i was going to do ply for the box and add glass for the front and paint the ply in a no-toxic black water prof paint


----------



## Spider178 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nothing wrong with ply, probably needs to be at least 15mm so that it stays straight and retains heat. No point paying to heat something when it all gets wasted. I put glass sliding doors in mine and used 5mm glass with plastic tracks, just make sure the glass edges are arised.


----------



## Blake182 (Jan 18, 2012)

put pics up


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 22, 2012)

shops have overheads, wages, theft etc etc etc etc.

if it was not for shops, lots of products and or stock would not be available 

and yes it is cheaper to build yourself,,,,,

green shed, blue sheds all pretty


----------



## wokka (Jan 22, 2012)

raycam01_au said:


> shops have overheads, wages, theft etc etc etc etc.
> 
> if it was not for shops, lots of products and or stock would not be available
> 
> ...



Maybe all the "shops are a ripoff " club should go and work in their local petshop for free to keep them alive as at the rate shops are shutting there soon wont be any left! Where will new entrants to the hobby go then? Maybe the internet to look at pictures instead of the real thing and we'll end up with a pile of dumped cages made from 3mm ply. Who will win-Bunnings?


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 22, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> the size is 3ft,18in,18in = $33.50
> so pet shop are a rip off
> and a win for me
> t



Wont really be a win for you if you build it out of 5mm ply ..... 

You would be better of using 16mm melamine or at least 15mm ply wood .
Also 3mm glass is very easily broken , I would suggest you get 5mm glass.

Did you take into account the extras you will need to build a cage ?
screws , glue for track , glass track , vents , silicon to seal the joints , sealer as you will need to seal ply wood , heating , thermostat 
Your $33.50 will blow out to $200-$300.00 in no time.


----------



## stimigex (Jan 22, 2012)

dickyknee said:


> Wont really be a win for you if you build it out of 5mm ply .....
> 
> You would be better of using 16mm melamine or at least 15mm ply wood .
> Also 3mm glass is very easily broken , I would suggest you get 5mm glass.
> ...




I agree Dicky!
You may need to ad in another $100 for a sparky, depending on what type of heating is used

The next problem here is if they are going to skimp out on the build what sort of existance is the snake going to have!

As pointed out the materials are far from adequate!
The glass at that thickness is to easily broken.
You would do far better purchasing a pre built enclosure, ready to turn on and pre heat for the snake!


----------



## Joemal (Jan 22, 2012)

Don't forget if you use Melamine make sure it's the HMR (high moisture resistant ) one then you wont have any problems .16mm HMR is what i use .


----------



## raycam01_au (Jan 22, 2012)

i am lucky enough to get all ma building needs fairly cheap, :shock: i am currently building a large enclosure out of marine ply, then sealing it off 

and i have the 2 large 8x4x2 pond i am emptying today so i can use those for lizard pits  cant wiat, its gud fun


----------



## GellyAmbert (Jan 22, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> well i was looking throught a pet shop and looking at enclosers and fish tank. the cheapest enclosers there was 18,18,18in = $380 with nothing in it. the cheapest 3ft fish tank was $140 but $250 for tank and stand. so i went to bunnings and asking for help and i told the guy i need to build a encloser for a snake i gave him the size i need of 5mm ply and he come back to me saying $18.50 and i went to the glass shop to get 3mm glass and that was $15.00.
> 
> the size is 3ft,18in,18in = $33.50
> so pet shop are a rip off
> ...



so your not gonna hold it together with anything? and the people making the ones in the shops should do it for free..? not to mention the quality difference between theirs and your ply/glass only enclosure..?? good luck mate... hope it works well for ya...... :?


----------



## zacthefrog (Jan 22, 2012)

I just built a 6ft ennclosure out of solid timber, pictures?


----------



## Blake182 (Jan 23, 2012)

*yeah*

i got wood suff to hold it together and now im going to put 15mm ply with 7m glass


----------



## wokka (Jan 23, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> i got wood suff to hold it together and now im going to put 15mm ply with 7m glass



I am not sure what "wood stuff " is but screws will be required.


----------



## dickyknee (Jan 23, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> i got wood suff to hold it together and now im going to put 15mm ply with 7m glass



If you are planning on using the white plastic track for your doors , do not buy 7mm glass, just get 5mm.


----------



## solar 17 (Jan 23, 2012)

l would like a $1.00 for everytime some one comes on the internet and whinges about shop prices no one makes you people go there and lets be honest most of you people who do this dont appear to have the experience or know-how how to build a solid enclosure anyway that alone use spell check.
..........solar 17 (Baden)


----------



## Tristan (Jan 23, 2012)

Solar 17 is right, sure it seems cheaper to make an enclosure yourself but if you factor in all the tools, clamps, screws, glues, sealants, sanding + Materials and most expensive of all Time I’ll be you find your home job is not so cheap after all.

Sure once you have bought a lot of the hardware its yours and you don’t need to replace it for a while so it’s more a capital cost, but I think the main thing with pet shops is your paying for someone else’s time\effort to build the product and you get the luxury of walking in paying x amount of $ and taking it home if it fails\falls apart in the first few weeks you have someone to cry too about getting it fixed etc.

Not everyone has Tools or the know how to use them some don’t have the space or time to build something themselves. I envy those with a nice work shop as I slug It out making what I have work for me lol


----------



## Blake182 (Jan 23, 2012)

will i have srews and glue i just have to get the wood and glass.p.s i have made bird house bird breeding boxes, fish tank stands, some glass fish tanks, some cabints, tv units, computer desk so i have skill to a snake enclosure.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 23, 2012)

oi_itz_blake96 said:


> put pics up


 ...


----------



## wokka (Jan 23, 2012)

solar 17 said:


> l would like a $1.00 for everytime some one comes on the internet and whinges about shop prices no one makes you people go there and lets be honest most of you people who do this dont appear to have the experience or know-how how to build a solid enclosure anyway that alone use spell check.
> ..........solar 17 (Baden)


Baden,
I'll put my hand up. I have no idea how to use spell check on here. Please tell!


----------



## saximus (Jan 23, 2012)

People are so harsh sometimes. There's nothing wrong with someone trying to save some money and have a go at making something themselves. Granted it likely won't be as good quality wise but the satisfaction that you made something with your own two hands makes up for that in my book. 
I also don't really get why everyone talks about counting your time as part of the cost in this sort of thing. When I've made stuff (not just enclosures) in the past I do it in my free time and get quite a bit of enjoyment out of it. The alternative would probably be playing video games or watching TV. Does everyone here count up how many hours they spend watching TV or doing something they enjoy and think "Gee how much virtual money am I wasting sitting here"?


----------



## wokka (Jan 23, 2012)

saximus said:


> People are so harsh sometimes. There's nothing wrong with someone trying to save some money and have a go at making something themselves. Granted it likely won't be as good quality wise but the satisfaction that you made something with your own two hands makes up for that in my book.
> I also don't really get why everyone talks about counting your time as part of the cost in this sort of thing. When I've made stuff (not just enclosures) in the past I do it in my free time and get quite a bit of enjoyment out of it. The alternative would probably be playing video games or watching TV. Does everyone here count up how many hours they spend watching TV or doing something they enjoy and think "Gee how much virtual money am I wasting sitting here"?


Have you ever totalled up the cost of going on aps!


----------



## Shaggz (Jan 23, 2012)

I started what I thought was going to be a cheap enclosure, I bought what was already started by a member here really cheap which was basically a blank enclosure with no glass. I have probably gone a bit overboard but since the enclosure meassures 2m wide by 800mm high I have decided to use quality aluminium tracking and 6mm glass which has already bumped my cheap enclosure up to over $450 without heating, lights, vents or back wall. At the end of the day I could of bought something already set up but I think I will be proud of the build quality by time I finish and know that all quality stuff has gone into it.


----------



## saximus (Jan 23, 2012)

wokka said:


> Have you ever totalled up the cost of going on aps!



Gosh now there's a few wasted hours


----------



## Marlinman (Jan 23, 2012)

Best of luck. I think you will need it pet shops are needed buy us all. Unless we want to wait for cheap crap from ebay that does not work with no warranty. If you want to save money stop wasting it on fuel to drive all round town for materials and still have to put it together. Just cos its the same size does not mean its the same quality


----------



## Defective (Jan 23, 2012)

solar 17 said:


> l would like a $1.00 for everytime some one comes on the internet and whinges about shop prices no one makes you people go there and lets be honest most of you people who do this dont appear to have the experience or know-how how to build a solid enclosure anyway that alone use spell check.
> ..........solar 17 (Baden)



i'll be the first to admit all my enclosures are store bought but i've never paid more than $185 for them. End of line stock and clearances is how i roll...they come with fittings and have been used as display enclosures so after a good clean and disinfection i would say my 2 enclosures are cheaper than building my own anyday


----------



## Bandit05 (Jan 23, 2012)

Ive justed started on two projects, one a single tall cabinet, the second a bank of 3 x 4 ft wide. I bought 4 wardrobes for $50 ( 2 of whch fell to pieces in a bad way on the way home, got to love Yorke Peninsula roads )and plan on making 2 x banks of 3 4ft wide and a single 3ft wide enclosures all 2m tall, luckily I always have screws, extra timber , paint ect ect laying around ( yes Im not your average female, so Im told lol ) and I will be using lights, vents ect from a display cabinet I recently converted into 4 x 3ft enclosures so I only have to buy tracks, glass and some heavy duty wheels as the 4ft is starting to get pretty heavy and a few minor things. I wouldnt really suggest building your own to a novice though. It may appear cheaper to go it on your own but you have to have the knowledge to back it up as it can go pear shaped rather easily and end up an expensive waste of time. I still have to paint the 4ft, add vents, lights etc to both and then Im waiting on the glass. Then its rock walls, branches etc etc. Oh the cabinet in he bottom of the black one is actually a large hide, not storage. I designed these in my head and put nothing to paper, this is what Ive accomplished in 4 days so far


----------



## Blake182 (Jan 23, 2012)

well i have a mate that knows a mate so i got 900,450 6mm glass for 30 buck and 18mm ply 1200,1200 for $25 a sheet


----------



## Bedella (Jan 29, 2012)

hmm i wouldnt like to be catching the crickets i feed to my Dragon... and the guys at my pet shop are super helpful. We built our enclosure - cost about 200 - 300 bucks all up - its 120 x 60 x 60
then the heating was like another 200 ish
still needs a back wall but its occupant seems happy with a plain background lol
we have added quite a bit of stuff since this pic but you get the idea


----------



## SteveNT (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought an exo terra 90 x 45 x 45 second hand ($100) but the lid is warped and wont close. I have emailed 7 shops that sell exo terra tanks in the last month looking for a replacement and NOT ONE HAS BOTHERED TO REPLY.

Given the clip lock arrangement I dont think I could make a replacement to suit. Any ideas?


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Jan 29, 2012)

*I even use glass on my tank i used a plastic thats as thick as glass just flexible
it only costs $15 a metre*

sorry, i dont even use glass sorry

about that


----------



## feathergrass (Jan 29, 2012)

ok so i got mine from the store i actually looked around the differnet stores in my area that i could go to and as i am limited by where i can go ( small town cant pass the eye test for license so no drive).I wanted to know what store would give me a good deal.
I went to the aquarium store and got a suburra 120 and matching stand, heat lights x 2, dual thermometers, reptile uv tube and reflector all for 350 less than the local pet store and didnt even use that remain 350 up when i got grass from bunnings water dish feed dish branches and plants and vines and thermostat


theres nothing wrong with wanting to get more for your money as long as your not sacrificing the health and saftey of your reptiles and human family.

I for one would love to make my own enclosure but no one in their right mind is gonna let me near any tools power tool or otherwise to do so...
I would love to make an enclosure and say i made this i put my heart and soul into this and be proud of it...some of us are like that and not just looking for a cheap nasty way to get an enclosure 



my two cents
Karla


----------



## GellyAmbert (Jan 29, 2012)

saximus said:


> People are so harsh sometimes. There's nothing wrong with someone trying to save some money and have a go at making something themselves. Granted it likely won't be as good quality wise but the satisfaction that you made something with your own two hands makes up for that in my book.
> I also don't really get why everyone talks about counting your time as part of the cost in this sort of thing. When I've made stuff (not just enclosures) in the past I do it in my free time and get quite a bit of enjoyment out of it. The alternative would probably be playing video games or watching TV. Does everyone here count up how many hours they spend watching TV or doing something they enjoy and think "Gee how much virtual money am I wasting sitting here"?



I agree with what you say here.. but do u ever come online and bytch about pet store prices and call them a rip off?? what annoys me is when people take the convenience factor for granted.. personally I think most of the prices I see in pet stores are quite reasonable....


----------



## 0509phibra (Jan 31, 2012)

wokka said:


> Maybe all the "shops are a ripoff " club should go and work in their local petshop for free to keep them alive as at the rate shops are shutting there soon wont be any left! Where will new entrants to the hobby go then? Maybe the internet to look at pictures instead of the real thing and we'll end up with a pile of dumped cages made from 3mm ply. Who will win-Bunnings?



so true wokka l have had 2 pet shops in the past and looking at opening another 1 somewere in melbourne there is not many left and if you have your prices set at a fair price and have a good range of pet stock i think it will go alright


----------

